# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε κοκατίλ!!!!!!

## Ρία

παιδια χάσαμε σήμερα το πρωι τον μικρούλι. περιοχη δραπετσώνα κερατσίνι πειραιάς.όποιος δειοτιδήποτε ή ακουσει σας παρακαλώ να στείλετε μηνυμα!

ευχαριστώ
φωτογραφίες του μικρούλη υπάρχουνστην υπογραφή μου στην παπαγαλοικογένεια

----------


## Giorgekid

Σωτήρα λυπαμαι πολυ!!!!! Και σας ευχομαι καλη τύχη στην αναζητηση του μικρουλη!!!!! Εαν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν πολυ δεμένος με τον αδερφό σου (???) ισως εαν βγάλετε τον λοφακη εξω μαζι με το κλουβι να γυρίσει........ Ωστοσο υπομονη  :sad:

----------


## Ρία

οχι δεν κάνεις λάθος. τον εχουμε βγάλει τον λοφάκη. όλο φωνάζει ο κακομοιρης αλλα τίποτα.

----------


## Gardelius

Ρια εύχομαι να* βρεθεί γρήγορα !!!



** αν θέλεις βάλε μια φωτό από το θέμα σου (μήπως και μπερδευτεί κάποιος) .

----------


## stefos

Κρίμα εύχομαι να βρεθεί........

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μα καλα τι γινεται και χανονται??Πως εφυγε?? :Ashamed0001:

----------


## Steliosan

Αν δεις οτι δεν ερχεται σε κανα δυο ημερες πηγαινε και ψαξε στο Νεκροταφειο της αναστασης εκει πανε οι περισσοτεροι παπαγαλοι.

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Αν δεις οτι δεν ερχεται σε κανα δυο ημερες πηγαινε και ψαξε στο Νεκροταφειο της αναστασης εκει πανε οι περισσοτεροι παπαγαλοι.


 ελα Χριστε και Παναγια..ξερουμε γιατι πανε εκει??Εχει δεντρα ψηλα?? Σωτηρια μου ευχομαι να βρεθει το πουλακι σου...

----------


## xrisam

Mακαρί να βρεθεί ο μικρούλης!

----------


## Steliosan

> ελα Χριστε και Παναγια..ξερουμε γιατι πανε εκει??Εχει δεντρα ψηλα?? Σωτηρια μου ευχομαι να βρεθει το πουλακι σου...


Εκει πανε Μαριε εχω δει πολλους παπαγαλους ναι εχει κατι κυπαρισσαρες τεραστιες. :winky:

----------


## e2014

σωτηρια ευχομαι να βρεθει το πουλακι σου σωο και αβλαβες..... ολα να πανε καλα... αυτο το νεκροταφειο που λετε σε ποια περιοχη βρισκεται??

----------


## Steliosan

Γιατι;

----------


## e2014

στελιο σε εμενα παει το γιατι??

----------


## Steliosan

Ω ναι,ετσι απο περιεργεια ρωταω γιατι;

----------


## johnakos32

Στο νεκροταφείο της αναστασης δυσκολα να επιβιωσει αν δεν το βρει καποιος..
Εχει πολλες καρακαξες αν και αυτες δεν νομιζω να το πειραξουν οσο οι γατες που υπαρχουν εκει...

----------


## e2014

καλημερα,απλα ρωτησα γιατι δεν το εχω ακουστα,για να μαθω που ειναι,κι αν ειναι κανονικο νεκροταφειο οπως τα αλλα η κατι αλλο,π.χ. για ζωακια.... πληροφοριακα ρωταω....

----------


## Ρία

oοχι κανονικό είναι απλά είανι πολύ μεγάλο με πολλά δέντρα κτλ
δεν εχουμε κάποιο νεο. μας είπαν για κάπου στο κερατσίνι αλλα ήταν αρκετά μακριά. παρολα αυτα πηγαμε αλλα δεν βρηκαμε κάτι. κολλησαμε χαρτιά εκει γυρω όπως κ εδω στη γειτονιά.
εχουν γίνει αρκετες κοινοποιησεις στο facebook. τωρα δεν μπορουμε να κάνουμε κάτι.
μάλλον το εχουν πιασει γιατί φώναζε το άλλο μου κοκατίλ κ δεν απαντουσε ο μικρουλης. αυτόν σε μπαλκόνι τον βρηκαμε οποτε σε μπαλκόνι θα πηγε πάλι.

κουραζοταν κ ευκολα οποτε δεν θα πηγε πολύ μακριά

μακαρι να τον εχουν πιάσει. ευτυχως εδω οι γάτες δεν δίνουν σημασία στα πουλιά. τις εχουν καλοταισμένες κ δεν κυνηγάνε τις δεκαοχτουρες

το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εμεις πρέπει να φύγουμε σήμερα για το χωριο (το καθυστερισαμε λόγω του μικρούλη αλλα δεν μπορουμε αλλο)

αν εχουμε κάποια ειδοποιηση απο κάποιον όσο θα λείπουμε, μπορεί κάποιος απο δω να πάει να το δει;; δυστυχως δεν εχω κάποιον γνωστό εδω γυρω που να εχει μέσο να πάει αν μας πουν κάτι

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ρια, λυπαμαι πολυ. ευχομαι να βρεθει. θα πηγαινα εγω εαν μπορουσα αλλα δυστυχως δεν εχω μεσο, ειναι και μακρια.

----------

